# Nina Hagen "Jung & Nackt-Selbsterstellte Collage" ( 1x )



## Brian (29 Apr. 2015)

​


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2015)

:thx: dir für die junge Nina


----------



## blondij (30 Apr. 2015)

Lang lang ist es her.Herrlich.Danke.:thumbup:


----------



## Superbambam (30 Apr. 2015)

very very nice


----------



## frank63 (30 Apr. 2015)

Bin sehr überrascht. Nina nackt. Wow...aber vielen Dank für die Collage.


----------



## Break (30 Apr. 2015)

Sehr überrascht....tolle Collage


----------



## CoyoteUltra (30 Apr. 2015)

super danke


----------



## Software_012 (30 Apr. 2015)

:WOW::thumbup::WOW: Danke schön


----------



## pappa (30 Apr. 2015)

da war Nina noch zu ertragen


----------



## smurf2k (1 Mai 2015)

Klasse. Herzlichen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## phprazor (1 Mai 2015)

wow ... alte Schätzchen ... DANKE dafür.


----------



## HaPeKa (1 Mai 2015)

Damals sah unsere Nina ja richtig gut aus :thumbup:
:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Voyeurfriend (2 Mai 2015)

Wow! Ganz toll. Sehe die Bilder zum ersten Mal. Hier ähnelt Nina sehr stark ihrer Tochter Cosma, die sich viele Jahre später ja auch nackt hat fotografieren lassen. :thx:


----------



## Heizer (2 Mai 2015)

Dankeschön!


----------



## blueeyes1973 (2 Mai 2015)

War ja mal echt hübsch...


----------



## Bullrot (2 Mai 2015)

vielen Dank


----------



## stuftuf (3 Mai 2015)

da war sie noch ein Feger


----------



## scangod8 (8 Mai 2015)

Na DAS ist ja mal eine nette Überraschung! Danke!


----------



## JohnMichel (8 Juli 2015)

süß die kleine


----------



## marcusw73 (9 Juli 2015)

Sie sah mal richtig gut aus


----------



## spoxx7 (9 Juli 2015)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dalliboy01 (14 Jan. 2020)

Da wars noch 'ne schöne Nina.


----------



## Thumb58 (23 Jan. 2020)

Super danke!


----------

